

Twitter gets venture round anywhere from 1-5MM - brlewis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/26/twitter-gets-their-venture-round/

======
ivankirigin
I'm confused by services like twitter and heyhan. How is money made when the
platform is difficult to monetize and easily repeatable? I suppose both could
use text-ads.

~~~
palish
If you attract a large number of eyes, you can always monetize them somehow.
Also, at this point, it's unlikely Twitter-ers would use a clone of Twitter,
because everyone is using Twitter.

~~~
acgourley
I think this statement will be repeated for years and years. The problem is
that at some point it will only be used to poke fun at our past selves for
taking the idea too far.

~~~
palish
If you have a large audience, and you can figure out what at least one person
wants, you can monetize the audience. Are you thinking you're going to make
millions your first try or something? Small steps.

~~~
acgourley
Just don't turn a good rule of thumb into a religion.

